# zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...



## Mr.Drown (26. April 2004)

Hi!

Da ich von so vielen tollen Berichten hier Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, möchte ich hier heute meinen Bericht zum Besten geben.
Los ging es am Freitag in aller Frühe aus Köln.
Nach vielen vielen Stunden angekommen in hamburg und Bruda eingesammelt.
Nach weiteren 90 Minuten angekommen in Heiligenhafen und unsere Wohnung bezogen.
Nach den Erfahrungsberichten und einigen Fragen und ANtworten von anderen Anglern, stand die Entscheidung fest mit der MS Monika rauszufahren.
Um 7:00 auf dem Boot und nicht mehr so ganz tolle Plätze bekommen, aber egal.
Superkalt und windig war es und erstmal im Boot verkrochen...
Dann ging es los:
Wir waren zu dritt mit starker multi-schnur und eher Norwegen Geschirr.
Pilker so zwischen 100 und 125g 1 -2 Beifänger (Farbe war egal)
Bin das letzte mal vor (lasst mich lügen) 10 Jahren oder so rausgefahren und hatte das irgendwie anders in Erinnerung...
Naja die ersten Fische kommen an Board (Wo sind denn die Eltern von den Kiddies??).
Naja egal is ja noch lang...
Irgendwann nach ner Stunde oder so der erste Fisch von meinem Vater (naja Fischchen)..
Nach ner Stunde kam dann noch ein Fischchen von mir dazu und am letzten Halt ein richtiger Fisch von mir dazu...
Alles in allem wurde sehr wenig und klein gefangen...
Mein Bruda ging leer aus...
Am nächsten Morgen sollte alles besser werden...
6:30 auf dem Boot... fast ganz vorne einen Platz erwischt...
Alles startklar gemacht und die wunderbare Sonne genossen...
Um uns herum überall Naturködermontagen... Warum nur??? (dazu mehr)
Okay erster Halt so um die 12 Meter... 
Die ersten Fische (wirklich klein) gehen an Board...
Alle um uns herum, nur nicht von uns...(fast nur auf Wattwurm)
Nach und nach sehen wir immer mehr auf Wattwurm umsteigen und Fische fangen...
Wir hatten natürlich für sowas nix dabei und haben munter weitergepilkt...
Ende vom Lied... Wir haben alle 3 nicht einen Fisch gefangen (Käptn sagte was von 100 Fischen an board, Hätte eher so auf 80 getippt)
Aber 90% der Fische waren so 30- 35 cm gross!!!
Wo sind nur die DORSCHE geblieben???
Naja für uns heisst das woh, doch lieber wieder mal eine Fischschlacht Makrelen Tour nach Holland (dort sieht man auch mal Fische und gemessen an den Dorschen auch kaum kleiner)
Was ich noch lobend erwähnen muss:
Das Schiff und die Besatzung waren sehr nett und kompetent. Ich glaube nicht, dass die MS Monika für die schlechten Fänge verantwortlich war, weil bei fast jedem Halt mindestens 3 andere Kutter um uns herumstanden und somit die gleichen schlechten Stellen befischt haben...
Zu guter letzt noch meine Weisheiten von unserem Kuttertörn:
1. Man glaubt garnicht wie scheisse kalt das sein kann!!! Also zieht euch WARM an!!! Sehr Warm!!!
2. Lasst mal lieber die Knüppelruten und grossen Pilker zu hause. Optimal schätze ich ist ne Rute um die 3 Meter, vielleicht noch länger mit der man optimal einen 60g Pilker ohne irgendwelche Beifänger rausfeuern kann und gefühlvoll über den grund führen kann.
3. Nehmt für die windstillen Tage Haken und Bleie mit um die Babys am Wattwurm zu überlisten! (Hätte nie gedacht das es so kleine Dorsche gibt ab 15 cm)
4. Für mich steht fest, Ende August geht es endlich mal wieder nach Norwegen und NICHTS aber auch NICHTS kann einem 1 die Vorfreude vermiesen und 2. einen Norwegenurlaub auch nur annähernd ersetzen.

Falls jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erlebnisse gehabt hat oder mir sagen kann weshalb wir so schlecht gefangen haben oder ob dies heutzutage normal ist kann sich hier ja gerne mal verewigen.

Achja nicht zu vergessen ist das superhammermegageile Fischrestaurant mitten in Heiligenhafen oben am Markt (Thulweg oder so).
Supergeiles Essen zu moderaten Preisen!!!

mfg
Andreas


----------



## uga (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

schlechter unübersichtlicher bericht.warum ihr nichts gefangen habt?probierts mal mit wattis,hättet bestimmt mehr gefangen und norge is halt the best


----------



## Sailfisch (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

So schlecht ist der Bericht doch nun auch wieder nicht. Das mit den wattis hat er ja auch selbst eingesehen, nur sehr schwer wenn man keine hat. Ich lehne es übrigens ab damit zu angeln, aber das soll doch bitte jeder selbst entscheiden. Mit 100 gr + x waren Eure Pilker meines Erachtens aber auch sehr schwer. Ich versuche immer so leicht wie möglich zu fischen.
Im Übrigen bin ich Schönwetterangler und komme nur im Sommer mal zum Pilken hoch.


----------



## uga (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

o,k sorry,mit wattis würde ich es auch nicht machen   .aber bei der tiefe würde ich lieber 30-70g pilkis nehnen,wenn es die drift zulässt


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

He he he schlechte Berichte gibt es im Ab nicht, nur schlechte Komentare.
Ich freue mich über jeden Bericht der hier geschrieben wird. 
Danke für den Bericht Mr.Drown.


----------



## Broesel (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

@Mr Down,
herzlichen Dank für deinen Bericht. Tja, jeder Angeltag ist anders, mal gehen leichte Pilks, mal schwere, mal gehen schwarze Jigs, mal rote...manchmal geht eben nur Naturköder. Jedenfalls hast du mit der Monika eine gute Wahl getroffen.  #6 

@uga,
schlechter Kommentar, bzw. Kritik, da Begründung fehlt...


----------



## FroDo (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

Ich find den bericht auch in ordnung.  #6 

Vorbildlich ist vor allem, dass Mr. Drown eingesehen hat, dass es an seinem material lag, dass er nichts gefangen hat - das nächste mal wirds dann eben besser gemacht. Hab auch schon viel zu oft experten gesehen, die mit ihren knüppel nichts gefangen haben und dann auf den käpitan schimpften wie die rohrspatzen. 

Wattis sind für mich immer ne alternative, allerdings gerade nicht bei windstille, sondern eher wenn es richtig schön bläst, in der abdrift. 

@ sailfisch
Warum lehnst du wattis generell ab?  ;+


----------



## Sailfisch (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

@FroDo
Ich komme nur 2 höchsten 3 mal im Jahr zum Pilken. Da genügt es mir eine kleine Auswahl von Pilkern zu haben, wenns den absolut sein muß muß kommt halt mal ein Beifänger dran. 
Ich würde also sagen, es ist schlichtweg Faulheit. Bis dato konnte ich auch immer noch mit den Wattikollegen mithalten. Möglicherweise denke ich um, wenn ich mal richtig auf die Schnauze gefallen bin.

Übrigens Sailfish ohne C !!!!  #d


----------



## FroDo (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

@sailfish
Alles klar, so kann ich das gut nachvollziehen. Dachte schon, du hast irgendwelche ethischen bedenken.  

Wir machen ab und zu mal vereinsangeln auf der ostsee, da gehört halt auch "zwangs"naturköderangeln dazu - mit 4,20m ruten, gewichten bis über 1000g und 4m vorfächern. Wenn es richtig läuft und die drift da ist, macht das spass, bei "ententeich" ist es meist langweilig ohne ende. Ich erinnere mich an eine "Deutsche Meisterschaft" bei der ich auf die "Forelle" gelost wurde und auf dem ganzen schiff nur 3 fische gefangen wurden - danach hatte ich auf wattis in der ostsee auch keine lust mehr. 

Als ausgleich möcht ichs nicht missen, und nach 5h naturköderangeln macht auch das pilken wieder mehr spaß. 

 #h


PS: jetzt versteh ich es, du möchtest trotz deines namens ohne "c" angesprochen werden ok, habs geändert :m 
obwohl: falsa demonstratio non nocet - müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen #y


----------



## Mr.Drown (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

Nabend nochmal!
Nach dem ersten Kommentar dachte ich was geht denn hier ab???
Jetzt kommt der nächste gleich und kommentiert meine Satzstellung oder meine Rechschreipfehler (war absicht*lol*).
Aber an all die andern...
thx für die Kommentare...
Die nächste Ausfahrt wird wohl eher eine Mehrtagestour oder so...
Hab schon ein paar spannende Geschichten gelesen...
Also die ganzen Watti-Angler gab es nur am Sonntag (absolut Windstill und sonnig)!
Wir waren natürlich besonders schlecht mit 3 mal schneider, aber die meisten hatten so ca 3 kleine vielleicht mittlere Dorsche und dafür ist die ganze Sache von Köln aus einfach viel zu aufwendig.
Gibt es keine Kutter von Emden aus ???
Die A31 macht einfach nur spass!!!
Hab in den Kutterlisten nix gefunden!
Warum ist eigentlich die Flotte in Holland nicht mit aufgeführt???
Gerade für Leute aus dem Ruhrgebiet ist Holland recht schnell erreicht und das ein oder andere Schiff gibt es dort auch, was Wrackfischen oder so anbietet.
Jemand dazu Erfahrungen anzubieten???
mfg


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

Danke für den Bericht und naja nicht jeder Tag ist fangtag was ich allerdings sonderbar finde ist das Maß was Du angesagt hast 30-35cm kann mir nicht vorstellen das der käpten das zugelassen hat ansonnsten mit der Monika haste wirklich gute wahl getroffen



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @FroDo
> 
> Übrigens Sailfish ohne C !!!!  #d



Hmmmmm wenn ich so auf deinen Nick schaue  #t  #d


----------



## JapanRot (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

Hi Mr Drown !!
Bin zuletzt auch immer mit der MS Monika gefahren. 
Iss immerhin das schnellste Schiff der Flotte (ausser der MY Julia vom gleichen Reeder)
Ich habe mir die letzten male auch immer Wattis beim Wurmdealer morgens bei Baltic Kölln besorgt. Wenn gar nix geht, erwischte damit wenigstens noch ein paar gerade massige. aber woher solltest du das wissen, wenn du so lange nicht mehr oben warst, gelle ? Also ich war letzte Woche auf der MS Forelle und da wurde sehr gut gefangen, fährt aber auch ein anderes Gebiet an der Kpt. bernhard (raus aus der Förde und ab nach Dänemark vor Langeland & Co) wir haben dort echt gut gefangen. Von wegen Knüppel... ich habe seit ca. einem Jahr eine Zebco Rhino DF Offshore Lightpilk, damit lässt sich das natürlich alles ein bisschen gefühlvoller führen. Bei wenig Drift habe ich mit 60-70 gr Kieler Blitz Model Danmark die besten Ergebnisse erzielt.

Natürlich alles nicht vergleichbar mit nem Flatterhering den man 200m tief auf die Reise zu Onkel Leng & Tante Lumb schickt, gelle ? ;-)

Zu den Kuttern der Nordseeflotte. Leider haben die Fänge an den Wracks auch total abgenommen. Steht auch in keinem Verhältnis zu der Materialschlacht die dort an den Wracks betrieben wird. Ich persönlich fahre nur noch zum Makrelenangeln an die Nordsee.

Tight Lines 

JapanRot


----------



## dorschzocker (26. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

@Mr Down,
Ich finde den Bericht gut.#6 
Kann's gar nicht verstehen,"schlechter Bericht"

Er bringt rüber wie's war.

Außerdem gehört ne Menge mut dazu, überhaupt einen Bericht zu schreiben.

Ich auf jeden Fall freue mich immer, wenn ich Berichte übers Kutterfischen zu lesen bekomme.


----------



## Sailfisch (27. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

@FroDo
um Gottes Willen, jetzt verfolgen einen die juristischen Kollegen in die tiefen des Anglerboards.  #r 

@Andreas
Das ich den Name Sailfish nicht mehr abgreifen konnte ist ein schweres Schicksal, daran habe ich schwer zu tragen. Ich bitte darum, sich nicht über das Leid anderer lustig zu machen. :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

@Mr Down
 Keine Angst,Die die Meckern sind meist jene welche 20 cm Dorsche filitieren.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## uga (27. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

genau,ne im ernst jetzt .den bericht an sich fand ich garnicht schlech nur die sätze waren so kurz und abgehackt ,ansonsten war er gut.



@ mr. down. wir (anglertours)fahren immer nach maaslouis    www.wrackvissen.nl 
    da kannste mal reinschauen die fangen auch schöne dorsche finde ich.

@ alle.  wollte keinen runter machen ,jeder muß sellber seine erfahrungen machen.....


----------



## uga (27. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

sorry     www.wrakvissen.nl


----------



## marioschreiber (27. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

Der Bericht war doch gut !

wenn ich die Alternative habe : Nichts auf Pilker oder 30 cm. Fische auf Watti, dann lieber nichs fangen !

P.S: Fischrestaurant : "Weberhaus" im Thulboden ? Ist ein Top-Restaurant, nur das mit den moderaten Preisen irretiert mich ein wenig


----------



## Ralf-H (27. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

Moin,

ich kann den Bericht größtenteils bestätigen, ich war auch letzten Samstag (24.04.) auf der Monika (im Bug, wo habt ihr gestanden? Wart Ihr das mit dem "Leuchtfeuer"-Gelage?).
Zum Schiff: Da ich längere Zeit nicht von Heiligenhafen aus zum Pilken gewesen bin (nur noch DK oder N), war ich sehr positiv überrascht von der Sauberkeit des Schiffs. Die Mannschaft war nett und sehr bemüht, klasse sind auch die Filletiereinrichtungen im Bug. Die Drifteigenschaften des Schiffs sind allerdings ziemlich besch......, der Bug wird vom Wind weggedrückt.
Zum Fisch: Ich hab 15 Dorsche gefangen, davon der kleinste 9cm (!!!) - nachgemessen, echt niedlich, wäre was für´s Aquarium gewesen. Der Größte hatte 52cm. Insgesamt habe ich 7 mitgenommen (45-52cm). Die hätte ich normalerweise alle wieder laufenlassen, hatte aber schon denselben Abend zum Fischessen eingeladen...
Unterm Strich war´s also ziemlich mau, was die Fänge angeht.
Zum Gerät: Diejenigen die wenig oder nix gefangen haben, hatten echte Knüppel, fette Pilker und Gummibandsschnüre. Ich benutze seit Jahren eine leicht Karpfenrute mit Spitzenaktion (Zebco), kleine Rolle (Daiwa), 17er Fireline und Pilker zwischen 35 und 60g. Alternativ Rozemeijer-Spinrute 270 in 60g und kleine Tica-Multirolle - geil.
Mit dem leichten Gerät kann man tagelang angeln und hat ein fantastisches Gefühl für den Pilker. Fette Dorsche sind auch kein Problem, wenn man Geduld hat (26 Pfund aus 60m Tiefe am Gelben Riff - 20 min. !!!)
Würmer: Mein Kumpel hat mit Wattwurm 8 kleine Dorsch gefangen, 3 davon mitgenommem, geht also auch.
Wetter: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur unpassend angezogene Angler. Alles in Allem war´s ein schöner Tag.

Wünsche Euch allen nur Dicke
Ralf


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2004)

*AW: zurück vom Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen...*

Hallo Ralf. Da hast du ja ganz gut gefangen. Petri Heil. Die großen Dorsche kommen sicher auch irgend wann mal wieder an unsere Haken aber zur Zeit scheint nicht die Zeit zu sein.


----------

